# Horrific



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm starting to believe there's no way I can beat this without some type of medication. The huge anxiety rush I get right before one of those soul leaving body attacks is herroudous. I was just at the store and the doom,panic,sick, ready to run feeling came upon me. And I was minutes away from those freaky alien attacks aka dissociative attacks as my stupid psychiatrist calls them. I HATE THIS!!!!!


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

Breathe in. Breathe out.

Your psychiatrist is not stupid. She's there to help you! Listen to what she has to tell you, and if you genuinely think that your current one isn't helping, change to another one.
It's hard, I know. All of us are suffering, but we will get through this! 
Everytime you feel those attacks coming: breathe in, breathe out. Like, yes you have this. It will take time to heal from this, but meanwhile I'm going to keep shopping, I'm going to keep making food, I'm going to keep playing with my cat, anything! Don't obsess over it.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

dope said:


> Breathe in. Breathe out.
> 
> Your psychiatrist is not stupid. She's there to help you! Listen to what she has to tell you, and if you genuinely think that your current one isn't helping, change to another one.
> It's hard, I know. All of us are suffering, but we will get through this!
> Everytime you feel those attacks coming: breathe in, breathe out. Like, yes you have this. It will take time to heal from this, but meanwhile I'm going to keep shopping, I'm going to keep making food, I'm going to keep playing with my cat, anything! Don't obsess over it.


Thank you. I'm really trying. I call her stupid because she actually told me that if I didn't tolerate Zoloft then I wasn't going to tolerate any other medication.... so I am on nothing. Suffering. I found a new one and I have an appointment next month. It just really sucks


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

HopingCat36 said:


> Thank you. I'm really trying. I call her stupid because she actually told me that if I didn't tolerate Zoloft then I wasn't going to tolerate any other medication.... so I am on nothing. Suffering. I found a new one and I have an appointment next month. It just really sucks


I know it does. I really, really do. It's hard, but in the end, it won't last forever. It will only make you stronger.
If you're tolerating this, you are very strong.


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello,

I understand the way you feel, I remember being really desperate at some point and I still have moments when I am, thinking things will never improve. But each time I remind myself I have made progress / changes in a relatively small period. The first thing to fight is anxiety, because it's precisely what's keeping you in and worsens your condition. Then things will slowly move on and you will feel better. Another thing is, not to focus on it, the more you think about it, and the more stressed you will be.

I took an anti-psychotic, and it made a huge difference for me. I was afraid of taking meds due to this constant fear / insecurity DR can induce, but then I took it and it made a significant difference. Hasn't your psychiatrist suggested an antipsychotic ? If you're depressed as well, then of course you might as well need to take an antidepressant. I'm currently taking one, I still haven't observe any real improvement because it takes months before it does, but it really helps me not falling too deep into depression and thus slowly recover.

Try relaxation / meditation, it helps.

I hope your next appointment will help. And remember, you will beat this.


----------



## caseyb086 (Apr 7, 2017)

Which anti psychotic are you on?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

PossessedBanana said:


> Hello,
> 
> I understand the way you feel, I remember being really desperate at some point and I still have moments when I am, thinking things will never improve. But each time I remind myself I have made progress / changes in a relatively small period. The first thing to fight is anxiety, because it's precisely what's keeping you in and worsens your condition. Then things will slowly move on and you will feel better. Another thing is, not to focus on it, the more you think about it, and the more stressed you will be.
> 
> ...


Nope. She actually didn't want to give me anything. She said that if i didn't tolerate Zoloft that then I wasn't going to tolerate anything else. Zoloft is the first and only medication I have taken. Now I take Amitrypiline 10mg. She is an ass and I'm getting a new psychiatrist.


----------



## PossessedBanana (Jul 9, 2017)

caseyb086 said:


> Which anti psychotic are you on?


Sorry for not answering your question earlier I didn't see your message, I took Cyamemazine, sold as "Tercian", I'm not taking it anymore, I took it a few times only, it greatly reduced my anxiety after the first time I took it.



HopingCat36 said:


> Nope. She actually didn't want to give me anything. She said that if i didn't tolerate Zoloft that then I wasn't going to tolerate anything else. Zoloft is the first and only medication I have taken. Now I take Amitrypiline 10mg. She is an ass and I'm getting a new psychiatrist.


Hope things will do fine for you.


----------

